# Lillies and lily pads



## newbie (Dec 20, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestion! I really like how it turned out. I can post only one pic from my phone so I'll try to post a few more later.

I can't quite capture how it looks in person. The water turned out really well but I can't get a good pic. I may have to get it wet first or something.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 20, 2015)

Thats beautiful, it turned out perfect.


----------



## luebella (Dec 20, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 20, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 20, 2015)

Gosh that is pretty! What did you scent it with?


----------



## Judiraz (Dec 20, 2015)

Very creative. Love the colors.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 20, 2015)

Gorgeous.  :clap:


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Dec 21, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Susie (Dec 21, 2015)

That is amazing!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 21, 2015)

That is really something special. Great work


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 21, 2015)

Beautiful!   Love it and the colors are awesome.


----------



## osso (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow, that's a work of art!


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 21, 2015)

Looooove it!


----------



## BlackDog (Dec 21, 2015)

Way to go, newbie!  That is terrific.


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 21, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## dibbles (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow - gorgeous!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 21, 2015)

Is that actually soap? I'm confused. That cant be soap?! Amazing work!


----------



## newbie (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you all! I wish my lilies had been a touch smaller but my soap was getting crazy thick, or at least some of it was, so I had to blob it in there and manhandle it. I was happy it came out as well as it did. I may have to try again with a different FO (Lavender Forest did not act like it should have) and see if I can manage it again or tweak it- maybe a tree reflection or something? I'm afraid to say the backside of this soap is quite a disaster. I tried to do a Starry night sort of look but, since I froze the lilies so I could turn it over, the starry night soap froze to it and I couldn't move it around at all. It's pretty bad, so I hope people just look  at the one side. GOod enough for me!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 22, 2015)

I love that!  Two words, if you haven't already cut: shadow box. Then you can look at it forever and no one has to see the B-side.


----------



## tigersister (Dec 22, 2015)

Those are so beautiful.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow. This isn`t just soap, this is art.


----------



## quiltertoo (Dec 22, 2015)

Are you a soaper making art or an artist making soap? Both! That soap is stunning! I can't stop looking at it.

Mary Lou


----------



## KristaY (Dec 22, 2015)

My first thought was "impressionist art". SOOOO beautiful, newbie!


----------



## Serene (Dec 22, 2015)

*whoa*

That is quite lovely, Newbie. <3


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh. If you had to manhandle it like you said, it sure doesn't show. Wow. Monet would be pleased with this!


----------



## newbie (Dec 22, 2015)

Oooo, I especially like the second one. I am in a soaping mood so I am going to try again but will use those colors for the flowers- see if I get lucky twice!


----------



## mandy318 (Dec 26, 2015)

Wow. Beautiful!


----------



## regansoap (Dec 27, 2015)

That looks like a monet painting - lovely


----------



## Deedles (Dec 30, 2015)

Gorgeous! I can almost see goldfish swimming among the lillies! I would love to see a video of how you do this.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 31, 2015)

Oh man newbie that is a gorgeous soap!


----------



## newbie (Jan 2, 2016)

I thought you guys might get a kick out of my other batch. It was snowing like mad so I left my soap out to get cold and then coated it with snow to give it a different look. Yeah, it doesn't really look like a frozen pond when it's chopped into 9 pieces but....


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Jan 2, 2016)

Beautiful soaps!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 2, 2016)

Dear Newbie, those soaps of yours, SO beautifull!! :!::clap:


----------



## Be Love (Jan 2, 2016)

So beautiful! So inspiring!


----------

